
How to Fix the House of Representatives in One Easy, Radical Step - aberoham
http://time.com/5423623/house-representatives-number-seats/
======
stretchwithme
The proposed solution doesn't address the real problem in my opinion.
Geography is one thing that matters to people. People would be much better
served if they could vote for a representative that was better aligned with
ALL of their interests. Or at least the best available match in their own
judgement.

When 51% of the people in an area pick a representative, because they can only
pick from the available two party candidates (if they wish to have any
representation at all), they have to pick a less than ideal representative.
And those who don't vote for that winning candidate get even poorer
representation.

Proportional representation gives people a much better chance of getting
represented.

Perhaps geography made more sense when people in an area were more likely to
have a lot in common. But people move around so much now. Should it really
have so much influence on things?

